# applesauce



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

I decided to practice syringe-feeding the bunnies so I could get the hang of it while they were healthy. I initially tried water with a dash of OJ and coercing them into taking it, but they're fussy about their mouths being touched so that didn't go very well. I ended up buying a jar of baby food - I picked "apple and wild blueberry" flavor. as soon as they got a whiff of what was in the syringe, they were practically ripping it out of my hands. they liked it so much that I've taken to giving them about 1/2 tsp a day periodically in lieu of their daily bite of fresh fruit.

I found it very amusing to watch them spend about 5 minutes trying to get the lid off the jar of baby food once the syringe was emptied... unfortunately, they were no longer willing to make such fools of themselves once I found out how to take videos with my new camera (that I bought just for the bunnies, lol). they tried a little, though, and watching them eat apple/blueberry sauce from a syringe is super cute!

Gaz tries to steal the show in Nala's video by sneaking hay in the background... but Nala tops her by knocking over the camera  (it's resting on an upside-down colander which is why the bunnies' heads get cut off when they stretch out of the frame, lol).

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/uQ9o1z4taRs&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_INVl7s-K4k&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 11, 2012)

That's a great idea to get them used to it while healthy. I have a fussy one I think I'll be trying this with!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2012)

Watered down juice usually does the trick for Timmy but I'm glad you found something your buns like!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

"like" is putting it mildly, lol. they were a bit filled up on kale when I took the videos, but normally I actually have to hold one of them back while feeding the other because they'll compete for the syringe


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness - this is just too cute - what little sweeties you got there!


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness - this is just too cute - what little sweeties you got there!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 12, 2012)

That is a great idea to practice with them. I use baby food too because it mixes well with medicine to make it more palitable. About once a month I will give mine a dish of pumpkin just to keep them used to it incase they need it for tummy troubles. Rabbits can be so suspicious of novel foods.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah, I plan to start trying pumpkin as their daily nibble of fruit soon (bought two cans for my emergency kit so we could practice with it)... just finishing up the jar of baby food first, though I might just eat it myself and then tell them it's all gone, lol. that stuff's really nummy, I can see why they go crazy for it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 13, 2012)

Tried it with Ripley last night, as I've been trying to consistently give a bit of Benebac. I figure it can't do anything but good to keep Benebac in his diet a little bit, and with all his Gi problems from molting recently I'm hoping it will do him some good. So, I decided to try mixing it into some apple sauce because I didn't think he'd take it otherwise (he HATES syringes). He took that like it was nothing and was begging his little head off for more


----------

